# Beliebtesten Profile



## Alamor (20. September 2007)

Hallo!

Möchte nur einen Vorschlag machen zu der Wertung. Anscheinend wird ja nach klicks gerechnet. Das ist aber aufgrund der Männer hier etwas blöd da die Frauenprofile (mögen sie auch noch so karg und leer sein) sehr sehr häufig angeklickt werden. Keine Ahnung ob das auch umgekehrt so ist.

Jedenfalls fände ich ein Bewertungssystem, wo man Eine Wertung zwischen eins und zehn geben kann besser. Also man wählt wie gut einem das Profil gefällt.

Ist das den im Bereich des möglichen?

lg


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2007)

Dann bekommen die hübschesten Frauen ne 10 und Du bist da wo Du angefangen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Jedenfalls fände ich ein Bewertungssystem, wo man Eine Wertung zwischen eins und zehn geben kann besser. Also man wählt wie gut einem das Profil gefällt.



Nein - zu sehr Vetternwirtschaft und Subjektivität - also mehr als die "Klicks-Wertung". Wir wollen niemanden durch andere Benutzer einschätzen lassen (siehe beispielsweise Kommentar von Tikume). Außerdem sind die Top-Profile nicht dauerhaft in der Liste. Benutzer die sich da zu lange aufhalten, werden automatisch geflaggt und tauchen eine Weile nicht mehr darin auf.


----------



## Alamor (20. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein - zu sehr Vetternwirtschaft und Subjektivität - also mehr als die "Klicks-Wertung". Wir wollen niemanden durch andere Benutzer einschätzen lassen (siehe beispielsweise Kommentar von Tikume). Außerdem sind die Top-Profile nicht dauerhaft in der Liste. Benutzer die sich da zu lange aufhalten, werden automatisch geflaggt und tauchen eine Weile nicht mehr darin auf.




Dann halt irgendwie anders. Gästebucheinträge + Blogs + Kommentare = Wertung
Nur so bringt das ja nix. Sind ja fast immer gleich solche Profile drin die es eigentlich meiner Meinung nach nicht verdient haben. Wärs dann wenigstens möglich die Zeitspanne zu verkürzen? Meistens sind da User Tagelang drin.


----------



## Mayven (20. September 2007)

ist das nicht egal ob das eigene Profil drinne ist oder nicht?

Wenn ihr neue entdecken wollt braucht ihr eine "Show me a Random Profil" Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2007)

Problem ist halt, dass Du immer bescheissen kannst (mit dem Autoblog werden Blogs ja schon automatisch befüllt mit Mist).

Wenn ich jeden Tag ein Bild von ner leicht bekleideten attraktiven Frau poste bekomm ich sicher auch viele Kommentare und Gästebuch Einträge. Und selbst wenn nicht kann man seine Freunde dazu antreiben oder gar mit mehreren Accs arbeiten ...

Klar könnte man da was tun - nur ob der Aufwand das Ergebnis rechtfertigt wäre die Frage.


----------



## Alamor (20. September 2007)

Die autoblogs kann ma ja rausnehmen und man muss sich halt was überlegen wegen dem bescheissen.


----------



## Thorona (20. September 2007)

warum nicht per klick, wenn man diejenigen raus nimmt, die mehr als 50% autoblogs haben blockiert und auch diejenigen, die ein leeres profil hat blockiert. dann müsste das auch mit den klicks funzen - klingt nen bissel doof formuliert, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Alamor (20. September 2007)

Thorona schrieb:


> warum nicht per klick, wenn man diejenigen raus nimmt, die mehr als 50% autoblogs haben blockiert und auch diejenigen, die ein leeres profil hat blockiert. dann müsste das auch mit den klicks funzen - klingt nen bissel doof formuliert, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine




Verstehe was du meinst. Aber das Problem hierbei ist. Es muss nur ein Blog ein eigener sein und schon ist man wieder qualifiziert. Und das mit den Autobloggs? hmm...die berücksichtigt man in der wertung gar nicht. Wer ein leeres Profil hat wird nicht gewertet. Und ein bisschen mit dem Datum prüfen halt...gut, alles aufwand. Aber man kann jetzt schon super manipulieren in dem man ein super Foto von ner Frau rein steckt.


----------



## Thorona (20. September 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Verstehe was du meinst. Aber das Problem hierbei ist. Es muss nur ein Blog ein eigener sein und schon ist man wieder qualifiziert. Und das mit den Autobloggs? hmm...die berücksichtigt man in der wertung gar nicht. Wer ein leeres Profil hat wird nicht gewertet. Und ein bisschen mit dem Datum prüfen halt...gut, alles aufwand. Aber man kann jetzt schon super manipulieren in dem man ein super Foto von ner Frau rein steckt.



ja, datumsabhängig! wenn bloggs alter als 1-2 monate sind und keine neuen geschrieben werden = "leeres profil" --> blockieren für die beliebtesten profile

autobloganzahl > 60% ; 50 % ; 40% was auch immer --> blockieren



> Problem ist halt, dass Du immer bescheissen kannst (mit dem Autoblog werden Blogs ja schon automatisch befüllt mit Mist).
> 
> Wenn ich jeden Tag ein Bild von ner leicht bekleideten attraktiven Frau poste bekomm ich sicher auch viele Kommentare und Gästebuch Einträge. Und selbst wenn nicht kann man seine Freunde dazu antreiben oder gar mit mehreren Accs arbeiten ...
> 
> Klar könnte man da was tun - nur ob der Aufwand das Ergebnis rechtfertigt wäre die Frage.



ich denke mal, wer bescheißen will macht das auch. es geht aber, so denk ich mal, um die wirklich nicht aktiven acc. so wird doch zumindest schon mal einiges rausgefiltert


----------



## Franzy (20. September 2007)

Thorona schrieb:


> ja, datumsabhängig! wenn bloggs alter als 1-2 monate sind und keine neuen geschrieben werden = "leeres profil" --> blockieren für die beliebtesten profile




ist das nicht generell so? wie machen denn solche leute werbung mit ihren accs/pics, wenn sie keinen blog veröffentlichen? Profilhopsen? ..... vermutlich is das tatsächlich so......
schande, schande. mal zum anfang, die eine idee mit dem pic verbot is blödsinnig (also das man sein eigenes reinstellt) zum anderen; Autoblog > 50% dann sperren is auch blöd. wenn einer schon seit ewigkeiten dabei ist, dann hat er/sie/es vermutlich schon soooooo viele autoblogs (nehm wa jetzt einfach ma an) , dass das das einfach überwiegt. oder anders: autoblog aktiviert und gleichzeitig eigene blogs....... wenn ich nur einen eigenen am tag schreibe und dann (was weiß ich) 3x mich bei wow einlogge und jedes mal irgendwas erreiche, kommen wa da auf evtl. 3 Blogs........

gut, so viel von mir, muss weiterarbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fortnax (20. September 2007)

@Zam...das ist mein Problem...schwups bin ich drauf, eine Woche später bin ich dann nicht mehr drauf^^ das nervt an xD


----------



## Alamor (20. September 2007)

Fortnax schrieb:


> @Zam...das ist mein Problem...schwups bin ich drauf, eine Woche später bin ich dann nicht mehr drauf^^ das nervt an xD



Ich meckere aus zwei Gründen. Erstens klicke ich immer auf die Beliebtesten um was nettes dort zu lesen. Dann klick ich es genervt weg weils ja doch wieder nur wegen dem guten Foto ist und nix im Profil drin ist. Keine Blogs, keine Beschreiben.

Die andere Sache ist die das es irgendwie den Anschein hat das die echten Profile mal gut nen Tag da drin sind. Aber diese waren bestimmt (hab extra drauf geachtet) eine woche oder länger da drin. Meins war schon mal drin...nächsten Tag weg, das von Déjamorte war auch drin. Nächsten Tag weg.

Und die die dann auch stolz darauf sind schreiben nen Blog und bedanken sich bei der Community (obwohl sie am nächsten Tag ja doch wieder weg sind)

Die die nur ein Schönes Gesicht mit etwas Titten als Foto drin haben rühren sich eh nie. Denen ist das wohl eh egal.


----------



## amokfrosch (20. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

Es scheint, als haben wir doch irgendwo damit einen Nerv getroffen.

Erstmal zu meinem Beweggrund, warum mich das ganze nervt:

Mich persönlich stört es einfach wenn ich sehe, dass Profile (nur ein Beispiel jetzt, nich persönlich nehmen!) wie Brudertak nicht bei den beliebtesten stehen. Er macht interessante Blogs, er arbeitet an seinem Profil, er hilft wo er nur kann, bekommt hunderte Comments und ist einfach einer der beliebtesten.

1. Warum sind dann Profile mit null Inhalt aber einem schnuckeligen Bildchen in der Liste, aber nicht seins?
2. Warum sollte er nicht auf Dauer in der Liste sein, wenn er nunmal ein beliebtes Profil hat, warum wird man da geflaggt?

Ich denke, würde man das Konzept der Auswahl umstellen, könnte man auch die Leute auf Dauer drin lassen, da es sich von selbst reguliert.  Wer aktiv ist und interessant ist hat es sich auch verdient. Andernfalls könnt ihr genausogut Top10 Profil Highlights draus machen.

Aber wie umsetzen?

Eine Bewertung wie die der Comments halte ich nicht für gut. Gründe wurden schon genannt.
Allerdings sollte das Profil als ganzes bewertet werden - vom System.
Man nehme die Anzahl Blogs, Bilder, Comments, GB Einträge UND wie oft derjenige darauf reagiert hat. Also quasi "Community Pflege". So zeigt derjenige, dass er nicht nur wild vor sich hin postet, sondern sich auch um die Leute kümmert, die seine Sachen so interessieren.

Ich denke bei soviel Aufwand würde keiner mit hundert Accounts wurschteln nur um sein Profil da rein zu bekommen. 
So wäre der oben genannte Brudertak sicher eines der Top Profile und das obwohl er nicht rund um die Uhr online ist, aber er kümmert sich halt.

Gut, nun könnte man auch einfach sagen "ihr seid ja nur neidisch". Aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir jeder, der die Lust dazu hat etwas zu schreiben in den Top 8 lieber als nur ein Bildchen zu sehen. Es gibt soviele Profile, die einfach untergehen.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage ob ihr das realisieren wollt ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beschäftigt ihr euch damit oder ist es eventuell doch nur eine Kleinigkeit, die sich nicht lohnt?

PS noch: Die "Show me a random Profil" für "Only-aktive Schreiberlinge" würd ich auch schon als Fortschritt begrüssen. Ich kenne sicher noch nichtmal die Hälfte der interessantesten Profile weil man einfach nicht rund um die Uhr auf die neuesten Blogs gucken kann :/


----------



## Alamor (20. September 2007)

Mir ist so nebenbei wegen der Autoblogs noch eine Kleinigkeit gekommen. Man könnte die doch in nem Extra Reiter oben neben Blogs stecken (Wo Blogs, Gästebuch und Bilder sind) Dann sind die schon mal bei den offiziellen Blogs weg und wirkt nicht so störend. Das mal so ein wenig offtopic...kann man aber auch topic nennen da es ja dann vielleicht leichter zu werten ist wer nun beliebt ist da man nur noch reine normale Blogs da hat.


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2007)

amokfrosch schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört es einfach wenn ich sehe, dass Profile (nur ein Beispiel jetzt, nich persönlich nehmen!) wie Brudertak nicht bei den beliebtesten stehen. Er macht interessante Blogs, er arbeitet an seinem Profil, er hilft wo er nur kann, bekommt hunderte Comments und ist einfach einer der beliebtesten.



Wäre das nicht eher was für die Profilhighlights dann (das Feature könnte man ja auch ausbauen)? Jedenfalls besser als die Statistik zu fälschen.


----------



## Lilynight (20. September 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Möchte nur einen Vorschlag machen zu der Wertung. Anscheinend wird ja nach klicks gerechnet. Das ist aber aufgrund der Männer hier etwas blöd da die Frauenprofile (mögen sie auch noch so karg und leer sein) sehr sehr häufig angeklickt werden. Keine Ahnung ob das auch umgekehrt so ist.
> 
> ...



*Nach dem neuestem*NEWS SCHREI* habe ich so einiges an Meinungen ja sogar *Verurteilungen* gelesen, wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin - jeder von euch hatt egal ob (*für* oder *kontra* auf irgendeiner weise Recht: es sei sich aufzu regen oder aber auch die Sache zu unterstützen.
Aber abgesehen von allem dem, ist es schon einigen aufgefallen(so wei mir) das jedes mal jemand neu oben unter
*beliebtesten Profile* auftaucht?
Und wenn sich ein Profil wiederholt dort platziert vorfindet,das ist dann auch sehr sehr selten. In der Zeit seit dem ich Registrierte Buffed-Userin bin habe ich das bis jetzt nur 2 mal gesehen.
Demnach sehe ich es als: Es ist jedem die Chanse gegeben zumindest einmal als Beliebtes Profil auftauchen zu können.
Ich sehe es gerade so als - NICHT diskriminierend, da egal ob viel oder weniger oder nichst im Profil geschrieben ist, man doch die Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. 
Entschuldigung falls ich mit meinem Posting hier nicht willkommen bin weil ich viele Meinungen somit nicht vertrette.
Es ist nun nicht jeder redegewandt, oder kreativ: deshalb muss es nicht heissen das er/sie zu nichts zählt.
Und das nur Frauen weil sie als Weib sind oben auftauchen obwohl es im Profil nichts zu lesen gibt, stimmt auch wiederum nicht!
Erinnert ihr euch an das eine Profil welches GAR KEIN BILD enthilt?
Habt ihr vergessen wieviel Aufstand es deshalb gab, wie und aus welchem grund derjenige dadrauf landet?!

Liebe Grüße,
euere Tatjana*


----------



## Alamor (20. September 2007)

Hier kann doch jeder seine Meinung abgeben :-)

Also ich wäre dafür das Zam einfach so ab und an die Leeren - beliebten profile raus kickt.


----------



## amokfrosch (20. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht eher was für die Profilhighlights dann (das Feature könnte man ja auch ausbauen)? Jedenfalls besser als die Statistik zu fälschen.



Ja, das sollte man noch was ausbauen. Wer mal Profil Highlight war, wird es so schnell nicht mehr. Wie wärs wenn man dort ansetzt und eine History macht. Dann kann man dort nach älteren Highlight stöbern?


----------



## amokfrosch (20. September 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Hier kann doch jeder seine Meinung abgeben :-)
> 
> Also ich wäre dafür das Zam einfach so ab und an die Leeren - beliebten profile raus kickt.



Klingt auch gut. Etwa wie: Wir resetten die beliebtesten Profile einfach täglich um 12 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tatjana: Keiner wird wegen seiner Meinung verurteilt. Wir ja hoffentlich auch nicht. Den meisten gehts ja nur darum, dass es ein wenig unfair gegenüber den aktiven Profilen ist, wenn in den Top Profilen einfach nix drin steht. Wenn sich die Leute wenigstens die Mühe machen würden und 3 Zeilen über ihre letzten WoW Ereignisse schreiben würden :/


----------



## Lilynight (20. September 2007)

amokfrosch schrieb:


> Klingt auch gut. Etwa wie: Wir resetten die beliebtesten Profile einfach täglich um 12 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Wenn sich die Leute wenigstens die Mühe machen würden und 3 Zeilen über ihre letzten WoW Ereignisse schreiben würden :/
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


AAaaaaa, da muss ich an mich denken:Ich schriebe zimmlich offt, jedoch meinst  anderes als über wow, da hab ich echt wenige Bloggs zu diesen Thema


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße,
Tatjana*


----------



## amokfrosch (20. September 2007)

Lilynight schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war auch nur ein Beispiel. Das Thema ist doch ziemlich egal, hautpsache ein paar Zeilen Blog  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (20. September 2007)

amokfrosch schrieb:


> Das war auch nur ein Beispiel. Das Thema ist doch ziemlich egal, hautpsache ein paar Zeilen Blog
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ahhh, so!


*grübel*So in etwa wie:
"Hi, heute gehts mir gut. In WoW nichts neues!"
war denke ich mal nicht gemeint! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## amokfrosch (21. September 2007)

Lilynight schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre immerhin informativer als......................nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (21. September 2007)

amokfrosch schrieb:


> Wäre immerhin informativer als......................nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Allerdings schliesse ich mich Deiner Meinung an, @Amokfrosch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------

